# Show us your SHARK FURSONA



## satana25 (Jul 14, 2019)

This thread was created to find the guys who have sharksona(s) or the ones who like furry sharks c:

*you can post here the pictures of your oc, their bio, pets, stories






*


----------



## satana25 (Jul 14, 2019)

This is my guy with a genius name Shark


----------



## Keykaye (Jul 30, 2019)

hes not a sona, but a character. My wolf shark Marko


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 31, 2019)

I have a shark hybrid character, but not a fursona -




He is a burrowing wolf / leopard shark hybrid. (Burrowing wolf is just a species I made up, but basically is a wolf-like canine with long claw-fingers). I have another shark character too, but he has not gotten past being just a sketch, so not sure when I will ever make him an actual character. (He looks like an anthro shark with robotic legs). 
I prefer shark characters though that look more like actual sharks. I am really not a big fan of those "shark" anthros that are, like, 99% of the time females with humongous tits. And they have ears for some reason, and sometimes hair, and hardly look like sharks to me. Would make more sense if they were just their own species.


----------

